# Tractatus TalkClassico-Likus



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Tractatus TalkClassico-Likus*
By *Convex Dodecaplex*

*I.* Receiving "likes" is all that is the case.

*II.* What is the case, the fact, is the existence of the "like" feature.

*III.* Having a numerical collection of "likes" constitutes a good post.

*IV.* A good post is a post with "like"able values.

*V.* A post with "like"able values is a lame collection of childish jokes. (A lame collection of childish jokes is a lame collection of other childish jokes).

*VI.* The general form of a post with "like"able values is [fart, 4'33", Black Sabbath vs. Beethoven (4'33")].

*VII.* Whence one cannot receive "likes", thence one must be silent.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

What a load of old fart 4'33'' is. I could play that piece with my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The _like_ is simply a binary switch, whereas the _star_ has five possible quantum states. As you will see.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This website needs a dislike button too, so we can truly measure worth not by how much people _like _what is said, but by how few people _dislike _one's post.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> The _like_ is simply a binary switch, whereas the _star_ has five possible quantum states. As you will see.


Aww, giving my thread only 1 star. How sweet. But hey, that gave me the inspiration to write my next treatise: Tractatus TalkClassico-Staricus. Coming soon . . .


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Dodecaplex said:


> Aww, giving my thread only 1 star. How sweet. But hey, that gave me the inspiration to write my next treatise: Tractatus TalkClassico-Staricus. Coming soon . . .


I think my strategy for that one will be to flag it up.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think my strategy for that one will be to flag it up.


And what are you going to do with Tractatus TalkClassico-Flagicus?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> And what are you going to do with Tractatus TalkClassico-Flagicus?


Request the use of the "Ban Hammer" on certain unruly persons.

What next? Tractatus TalkClassico-Ban-us?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Request the use of the "Ban Hammer" on certain unruly persons.
> 
> What next? Tractatus TalkClassico-Ban-us?


All of this does sound very interesting. I'd say yes.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I would never _deliberately_ try to get a TC member banned, but that said, do you have any juicy links to explicit porn sites?

The mods won't mind at all if you post them.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I would never _deliberately_ try to get a TC member banned, but that said, do you have any juicy links to explicit porn sites?


I wouldn't know anything about that. Isn't that right, Herlock*? Yes, Herlock says it is.

* Herlock is my imaginary friend.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This website needs a dislike button too, so we can truly measure worth not by how much people _like _what is said, but by how few people _dislike _one's post.


Why didn't anyone conceive of this idea earlier? It is ingenious!


----------

